# Ryobi 35W, 18V HID



## kramer5150

I was at my local Home Depot tonight picking up parts for a MAG-MR16 flood light.

In the tool corral they had a Ryobi 18V HID spotlight. Reflector size is about the same size as the stanley. It accepts their standard Lithium 18V pack, package specs claimed 2800 Lumens and 60 minute run time. Nice thing about it though is that the cells are easily (and relatively cheaply) swapped in/out in the field. 
Price was $49, but that does not include the charger + battery

Looks like a nice alternative to the stanley for the budget conscious HID crowd wanting longer run times.


----------



## kingofwylietx

I found 2 for sale on Ebay, but it isn't listed on the Ryobi website (it may be there, but I couldn't find it in a logical place).


----------



## was.lost.but.now.found

Man, I wish this had been out a few months ago, I would much rather have this one than the spotlight I have.

Anyway, a scouring of the web (including Home Depot's site) and I can only find this thing at the 'bay for $65+. How much was it in the store? I may have to swing by there tomorrow for a look.


----------



## kingofwylietx

OP stated $49. I might be by HD tomorrow...I'll have to look around.


----------



## was.lost.but.now.found

kingofwylietx said:


> OP stated $49. I might be by HD tomorrow...I'll have to look around.


 
, I shouldn't be posting so late at night.


----------



## stollman

Stopped by Home Depot today:
Light: $49.00
18V Battery: $39.00
Charger: $29.00

Looks o.k. for a work light, but I don't think it is water resistant based on how the battery pops into the bottom of the handle.

Total weight for Light and Battery is close to 5 lbs in my opinion.


----------



## smokelaw1

Wait a minute...pops in thebottom, is this part of the One+ system? 
I have a number of those tools ad batteries.....I think I "need" another!!!!


----------



## was.lost.but.now.found

smokelaw1 said:


> Wait a minute...pops in thebottom, is this part of the One+ system?
> I have a number of those tools ad batteries.....I think I "need" another!!!!


 
Yes that it what it sounds like. It's definitely going to be a better deal for CPFers already on the Ryobi One+ system.


----------



## kingofwylietx

stollman said:


> Stopped by Home Depot today:
> Light: $49.00
> 18V Battery: $39.00
> Charger: $29.00
> 
> Looks o.k. for a work light, but I don't think it is water resistant based on how the battery pops into the bottom of the handle.
> 
> Total weight for Light and Battery is close to 5 lbs in my opinion.


 

Dang, I have the lithium One+ system.........but my visit to [my local] Home Depot came up with nothing. They didn't have it, or even a place for it. Argh.


----------



## kramer5150

smokelaw1 said:


> Wait a minute...pops in thebottom, is this part of the One+ system?
> I have a number of those tools ad batteries.....I think I "need" another!!!!



OOps looks like I forgot one little detail.

The battery pack loads and unloads through the handle, just like most of the hand tools in the series. If you already have the charger + cells, it looks like a nice setup. Field replaceable cells could make it a nice alternative to the Stanley.

Note its *not *this light here. The light I saw is green and black.


----------



## ampdude

If it's 4200K you have my attention. :huh:


----------



## smokelaw1

was.lost.but.now.found said:


> Yes that it what it sounds like. It's definitely going to be a better deal for CPFers already on the Ryobi One+ system.


 
I can't find it anywhere. It sounds like a great addition to the system, though.


----------



## SiMaster2003

ampdude said:


> If it's 4200K you have my attention. :huh:



Unfortunately, it's more of a 6000k or higher. Still very bright and even with the big 4.5ah lion not too heavy. Hopefully we can figure out a way to swap in a 4200k bulb, as I feel that would make this a great light.


----------



## Daylo

Here is some info, looks like Home Depot has them on sale. They are in the flashlight area as opposed to with the Ryobi One+ tools.

http://www.ryobitools.com/catalog/power_tools/lifestyle/P716


----------



## Sean

They have these at my local Home Depot also. Since I have two 18v Ryobi Li-ion extended batteries already I might have to pick one of these up. We shall see.


----------



## kingofwylietx

Daylo said:


> ..........in the flashlight area as opposed to with the Ryobi One+ tools.


 
Dang.....now I have to go back and look again.


----------



## mm38

kingofwylietx said:


> Dang.....now I have to go back and look again.



Check your IMs.


mm



Edited to add: Geez! How do you get that thing out of the packaging without seriously injuring yourself?


----------



## 357mag1

My wife picked one up as a gift to me for Father's Day. I have a bunch of the Ryobi 18v tools and batteries so this is a great addition.
It seems to be on par with the Stanley HID but a little brighter and not quite as much throw.


----------



## rickypanecatyl

hmmm.... I wonder how hard it would be to modify it to work with Makita's LXT lith ion batteries...


----------



## JHCANDLEPOWER

Greetings!
Would you be able to provide some beamshots and/or comment on the runtime? Learning about HID only recently, does this give max output over it's runtime then shut off or does it decay immediately like the old alkaline incand?

Best regards




357mag1 said:


> My wife picked one up as a gift to me for Father's Day. I have a bunch of the Ryobi 18v tools and batteries so this is a great addition.
> It seems to be on par with the Stanley HID but a little brighter and not quite as much throw.


----------



## BatteryCharger

I noticed my Home Depot just got 'em in this week. I would love to see some beam shots. Why is it only 2800 lumen...I thought 35w HID was more like 3200+?

Very tempting, considering I'm about to spend around $200 to rebuild my broken X990....


----------



## BatteryCharger

stollman said:


> Light: $49.00
> 18V Battery: $39.00
> Charger: $29.00


The 18v lithium battery is $89/each according to homedepot.com. With the charger that's more than twice the cost of the light!

Looking at the ONE+ batteries, I'm guessing the NiCd style are Sub C cells, in which case you could easily build a 5000mAh NiMh battery pack. That should be around a 2 hour run time...


----------



## mds82

Before the HID flashlights cam out i made some of my own LED flashlights. I love them and use them more often then i could imagine!
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/218092 

Since then i've upgraded them to 4 x XPG LED's and its bright. I love it because its a total flood light lighting up the entire room your working in.


----------



## mm38

BatteryCharger said:


> The 18v lithium battery is $89/each according to homedepot.com. With the charger that's more than twice the cost of the light!
> 
> Looking at the ONE+ batteries, I'm guessing the NiCd style are Sub C cells, in which case you could easily build a 5000mAh NiMh battery pack. That should be around a 2 hour run time...



Twin-packs of the 18V lithium batteries were $89 each. The NiCd batteries were $39 each.

mm


----------



## kramer5150

BatteryCharger said:


> The 18v lithium battery is $89/each according to homedepot.com. With the charger that's more than twice the cost of the light!


... thats about right. (*EDIT* I am speculating so take this with a grain of salt) I am guessing theres nothing groundbreaking or technologically advanced about the light itself. The Chinese lamps and ballasts are carry over from the aftermarket automotive industry. 35W HID kits can be bought for as low as $50, and thats for the _PAIR _(2 lamps + 2 ballasts). My 55W kit was $69 shipped from a USA retail location... I could have saved some $ if I bought it from overseas.

Its the Li-Io cell chemistry, charger, cell protection circuitry and field replaceable form factor that makes this setup unique.

Replacement battery packs (even at $89 / pair) are considerably cheaper than the other 35W HIDs.


----------



## BatteryCharger

I'm guessing $89.99 for a pair of lithium batteries is a short deal, if not already over, to get people to switch to the new lithium tools. Like I said, the website says you only get 1 for that price, and I can pick it up at the store. Doubtful the store has a better deal, though I'll check tomarrow because if I can get TWO for that price then those + the light seems like a good deal. I was already thinking about some other ONE+ tools anyway...

As far as modders are concerned, you would be better off buying old NiCd packs and rebuilding them with NiMh cells @ 5000Ah (more than twice the lithium battery) at a cost of around $75.

I think this whole move to lithium by Ryobi for the ONE+ system is a lame marketing gimmick, at only 2.4ah. You can do that with NiCd cells for way less money. Their lithium packs should be closer to 6ah given how large they are.

Can anybody confirm if normal NiCd ONE+ packs have sub C cells inside? Or for that matter, what cells are in the lithium battery?


----------



## BatteryCharger

This is the only 18v lithium battery I can find on their website:
http://www.homedepot.com/Ryobi/h_d1...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053

Ironically, they have a variety of garden tools for $99 that also come with a lithium battery and charger...


----------



## was.lost.but.now.found

Guys keep in mind a couple things:


If you are just coming on board to the lithium system, you still need to buy a charger that is compatible with li-ion. The charger that most likely came with your One+ Ni-Cad tool kit will only charge Ni-Cad and will not be compatible with li-ion (nor NiMH for anyone wanting to rebuild a pack).
Any 18V One+ Ni-Cad battery will still fit the Ryobi HID, it just won't last a full hour per the li-ion time spec. Pure guess, but I'd imagine you'll still get at least 30 minutes or so on Ni-Cad.
IMHO it is useless to try and make a cost comparison between an extra One+ battery (regardless of chemistry) and the cost of a replacement SLA cell or any other rebuilding of a give battery pack. The lure of this setup is that you have a backup (or two) on hand and can swap out batteries in seconds. Please don't misconstrue my thoughts to think that I'm calling this a SAR worthy light.


----------



## kingofwylietx

Thanks to a tip from MM38, I picked one up yesterday. It is very bright, certainly as powerful as my plug-in handheld spotlights. The beam has a large hotspot and seems like it will suite my purposes. Like other HID's, it does take a few seconds to ramp up to full power.


----------



## kramer5150

was.lost.but.now.found said:


> [*]IMHO it is useless to try and make a cost comparison between an extra One+ battery (regardless of chemistry) and the cost of a replacement SLA cell or any other rebuilding of a give battery pack. The lure of this setup is that you have a backup (or two) on hand and can swap out batteries in seconds. Please don't misconstrue my thoughts to think that I'm calling this a SAR worthy light.
> [/LIST]



I agree with this comment... I was trying to say the same thing, but I'll just quote you instead. I am not in favor of this light, or saying this is a great product one way or another. I'm merely pointing out that it is a new option to consider.


----------



## rickypanecatyl

I certainly don't think its a good deal if you don't already have other tools using the battery and charger but it seems like a great deal if you already have everything else.

I have both Makitas 14.4 NiMH system and the 18 volt LXT system. I did notice Ryobi's Lithiums don't seem that much better but they do on the Makitas. My 18 volt, 3 amp hour Lithium is just a tad smaller than the 14.4 volt, 2.4 amp hour NiMH but it just over 1/2 the weight. Makita claims you should be able to get 4X as many charges as well. 

When not in my drill or saws, my Makita batteries overdrive a ghetto 12 volt, 50 watt MR11 bike light. From what I've read, the 18 volts is 313% brighter than if it was on 12 volts. It does start to melt things if left on for a few minutes ... I'd love a clean HID light for the Makita


----------



## BatteryCharger

rickypanecatyl said:


> I certainly don't think its a good deal if you don't already have other tools using the battery and charger but it seems like a great deal if you already have everything else.



Exactly. First of all you will *NOT* get two lithium Ryobi batteries for $89. somebody is mistaken. You only get one.

Secondly, you really have to watch out. Ryobi makes TWO different lithium ONE+ batteries - the "high capacity (LOL) 2.4ah pack or a cheaper 2ah pack. This whole lithium thing is just a scam by Ryobi. It has no advantages over other chemistries from decades ago...(besides being "20% lighter", big deal) It's just an excuse to paint their tools bright green and make people think their old tools aren't as cool anymore.

So, the cost of this light = $49.99 + $89.99 for one battery + $29.99 for charger for a total of $169.97 at a bare minimum. Deal = lame unless you're already using the ONE+ system.


----------



## SiMaster2003

I seem to have a 4.5 ah Ryobi lithium battery. At least that's what the label on the bottom of the Pack indicates. That's what I got for $89.99, at least what the pack says....

Anyone able to shed some light on this?


----------



## BatteryCharger

SiMaster2003 said:


> I seem to have a 4.5 ah Ryobi lithium battery. At least that's what the label on the bottom of the Pack indicates. That's what I got for $89.99, at least what the pack says....
> 
> Anyone able to shed some light on this?



Ryobi only makes three "ONE+" batteries. (in 18v anyway) One is the NiCd - Ive seen them from 1.2 to 1.7 ah. The other is the "big" lithium at 2.4ah "double the runtime", and then they have a cheaper 2ah lithium battery. Most of the current tool kits that include 2 batteries, include 1 big battery and one small battery. Also all the garden tools with the lithium batteries, only come with the small battery. That doesn't make any sense...

Ryobi could have a pretty cool interchangeable 18v system going on, but they keep it at the crap level so it doesn't compete with other tools like Ridgid.

Edit: Another note, Ryobi does not actually make any products sold in North America. They only sell their label to other companies who relabel them. I have found "Ryobi" tools at Harbor Freight for half of what Home Depot is asking for the same thing.


----------



## mm38

BatteryCharger said:


> Exactly. First of all you will *NOT* get two lithium Ryobi batteries for $89. somebody is mistaken. You only get one.
> 
> Secondly, you really have to watch out. Ryobi makes TWO different lithium ONE+ batteries - the "high capacity (LOL) 2.4ah pack or a cheaper 2ah pack. This whole lithium thing is just a scam by Ryobi. It has no advantages over other chemistries from decades ago...(besides being "20% lighter", big deal) It's just an excuse to paint their tools bright green and make people think their old tools aren't as cool anymore.
> 
> So, the cost of this light = $49.99 + $89.99 for one battery + $29.99 for charger for a total of $169.97 at a bare minimum. Deal = lame unless you're already using the ONE+ system.



I picked up the lithium battery twin pack Monday when I purchased the light. The Ryobi part # is P106. They were on the same shelf as the chargers at the Rowlett, TX Home Depot. The price was $89.99.


Edited to add: The batteries nor the literature that came with them have any mention of ah, the battery is marked P103, 18.0V - 24Wh.

mm


----------



## BatteryCharger

mm38 said:


> I picked up the lithium battery twin pack Monday when I purchased the light. The Ryobi part # is P106. They were on the same shelf as the chargers at the Rowlett, TX Home Depot. The price was $89.99.
> 
> mm



Ah, those are the low capacity "compact" batteries. They are only 2ah. They only outperform the NiCd cells by 300mah.


----------



## mm38

BatteryCharger said:


> Ah, those are the low capacity "compact" batteries. They are only 2ah. They only outperform the NiCd cells by 300mah.



They are very small compared to the NiCd One + battery I have. They were the only lithium 18V I could find in the store. In my edit to my previous post I mentioned the individual batteries are marked P103. I actually went back and forth trying to decide whether or not to buy another NiCd or get the lithium twin pack.

But the compact battery does make it a lot easier for me to use the drill in tight spaces.


mm


----------



## BatteryCharger

Actually I was wrong, the compact battery is only 1.5ah according to the display at home depot. The NiCd is 1.7ah. :sigh:


----------



## Bright+

I believe anything ending with 0 cent on the end at Home Depot means on-hand only and they're not getting anymore in.


----------



## ama230

There is a drop in that really bright and its about 800lumens. Its pure white light and i have given one to my uncle and my dad and they love em. It has 48 nichia gs leds and it only is 3w. So if you are using a powertool battery its going to last 5+ hours on full brightness and is pure white. The throw plus ultra flood is awesome and gives off minimal heat so the mosquitoes and bugs are going to keep at bay. 

I have a review on here with them so you have to just search nichia worklight. They drop in any ryobi 18v light or dewalt 18v light with no modding and will add battery life and put out more than a car headlight. 

Hope this helps as its only 20bucks on ebay and these guys are awesome quality and great prices and I can vouch. Oh yeah I said [email protected] and 5+ hrs runtime.

Hope this helps as money is tight everywhere and you can make the best of what you already have.


----------



## oldspice10

I just got one of these lights with the intention to modify it to use with an AC power supply. I have an inverter in my truck, so I would be able to simply plug it into the outlet under the dashboard. However I dont know what I need to install in the light to knock down the 120v to 18v to allow it to be plugged in. can anyone offer some insight? I know some people on here have done this mod before with other spotlights... thanks!


----------



## BatteryCharger

oldspice10 said:


> I just got one of these lights with the intention to modify it to use with an AC power supply. I have an inverter in my truck, so I would be able to simply plug it into the outlet under the dashboard. However I dont know what I need to install in the light to knock down the 120v to 18v to allow it to be plugged in. can anyone offer some insight? I know some people on here have done this mod before with other spotlights... thanks!



You'd need an 18v power supply of about 4 or 5 amps. I'm not sure if that could handle the startup surge or not. You would be much better off to find a 12v HID light and plug that directly into the cigarette lighter. (It's possible that this Ryobi light could run directly off of 12 volts)


----------



## Bright+

A running car is more similar to a 14.4v battery. The "12v nominal" system runs at 14 to 15v with the engine on.


----------



## kramer5150

oldspice10 said:


> I just got one of these lights with the intention to modify it to use with an AC power supply. I have an inverter in my truck, so I would be able to simply plug it into the outlet under the dashboard. However I dont know what I need to install in the light to knock down the 120v to 18v to allow it to be plugged in. can anyone offer some insight? I know some people on here have done this mod before with other spotlights... thanks!



IMHO you are better off buying the battery pack(s) + charger and plugging that into your 120V inverter. Charge the cells in your truck and just power the light with the charged packs.

I was at walmart this weekend and they had a dozen Stanley HIDs on the shelf. At $69 it includes a 12V lighter cord... thats a better option I think than trying to mod the Ryobi.

The big question mark is how well the Ryobi ballast runs at voltages as low as 12.5V, and is it worth the effort... when plug & play solutions are readily available.


----------



## Patriot

kramer5150 said:


> IMHO you are better off buying the battery pack(s) + charger and plugging that into your 120V inverter. Charge the cells in your truck and just power the light with the charged packs.




Kramer nailed it! This is far better than trying to bring 120V down to 18V. The optional car charger charges in one hour, so you'll be recharging one battery at about the same rate that the other in the light depletes. Two batteries would likely be sufficient while three batteries would provide a substantial buffer.


----------



## kramer5150

Patriot said:


> Kramer nailed it! This is far better than trying to bring 120V down to 18V...


oldspice... you can do what you're asking but you need a step down transformer 120V in => 18V out. And you'll need a rectifier circuit to convert the 18AC to DC.

I spent _months _looking for a 120V=>26V/5A step down transformer for a tube amp. I eventually found one at a military surplus www retailer, so odd voltage transformers are out there if you hunt and peck for them.

IMHO it doesn't seem like its worth the effort.


----------



## BatteryCharger

This is exactly what you'd need to run it off 120v:
http://cgi.ebay.com/power-supply-an...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4a9da59893
But 82 bucks...ouch!


----------



## Brlux

I picked one up today. I have two of the smaller Li-Ion packs with a lot of use on them. We will see once it gets dark how this light performs. So far playing with it inside I am very impressed.


----------



## Jazz

Does anyone have any pics of the ouput? I have my Thor with an HID mod and I'm running a modified Bosch automobile ballast which gets the output to ~50W, but it weighs a lot. This sounds like a nice little torch to carry around.


----------



## Gto19

Is this light brighter then the Stanley Hid 0109 hid spot light?

Thanks


----------



## Jazz

I bought one -- And took it apart.




IMG_0005 by justin030698, on Flickr



IMG_0006 by justin030698, on Flickr



IMG_0007 by justin030698, on Flickr



IMG_0008 by justin030698, on Flickr



IMG_0009 by justin030698, on Flickr



IMG_0010 by justin030698, on Flickr



IMG_0011 by justin030698, on Flickr



IMG_0013 by justin030698, on Flickr



IMG_0014 by justin030698, on Flickr



IMG_0015 by justin030698, on Flickr

As for output, my modded Thor is brighter when I have it running in the 50W mode. But this spotlight is sweet!!! For the size and the battery swapping capabilities, I'm happy. I think you could put a 55W slim-line ballast in this and really make this perform.


----------



## deeuubee

I have a lot of Ryobi One stuff, so this was a no brainer for me.
It was the best $50 I spent on a light yet. Instant on, well balanced, and bright.

I was tempted to take it apart, so thank you Jazz. You did a much better job than I would have. Looks like a car ballast and D2S bulb.
I'm gonna have to try and find a 4300K bulb to swap in there. I think it will be much more pleasing to look at then. Although the bright white output is pretty cool.

I'll try and get some outdoor shots tonight compared to my Xenide 20W and Generic Chinese 35W.


----------



## Brlux

I like that it has such a wide input voltage range. I took an old battery and removed some of the cells and added a power cable coming out so that I can operate the light on a 12V source in needed.


----------



## kingofwylietx

I have to wonder if the beam could be made tighter by centering the actual HID bulb better in the reflector. 

What do you guys think?


----------



## Brlux

kingofwylietx said:


> I have to wonder if the beam could be made tighter by centering the actual HID bulb better in the reflector.
> 
> What do you guys think?



Perhaps that is an illusion due to the angle of the camera or something, Mine is properly centered and makes a great beam.


----------



## deeuubee

Sorry about the night shots. I got called out of town. I'll put them up in the morning.
I have shots of the Ryobi, Xenide 20W, and my chinese generic 35W.


----------



## richardcpf

Good looking spotlight, would buy one if I had more ryobi tools. battery packs are bit expensive imo.


----------



## Hamilton Felix

Well, you've certainly tempted ME! Kathleen gave me a Ryobi One+ set last Christmas, so I already have two batteries, charger, drill, trim saw, recip saw and basic incand work light. This will be a really nice addition. And if/when I get one, I will be very interested in where to pick up an affordable 4200K bulb. :thumbsup:


----------



## deeuubee

Well, I changed my mind about posting the beamshots of the P716 Ryobi HID because I can no longer recommend it to anyone.

Since I originally bought the first one, I have been through *THREE! *of them. They seem to work OK for the first day or two then they no longer want to start up. I tried 2 or 3 different charged batteries. It will flicker and try to start a few times and then nothing at all any more. Same problem with each one. Maybe just my luck of the draw. I will call to see if there is a recall or know problem with them.

I bought it with my Home D card, so returns have been painless. This last one is going back today for a refund, I quit. To bad... it was a bright light and really was what I was looking for. Doing power outage service calls would have been a breeze with these. Also, you drop a $50 HID off the balcony and get pissed at yourself, but you can get another one right away. You drop a $300 20W Xenide off the balcony, and you didn't make any money that day.


----------



## JHCANDLEPOWER

:mecry:
DAMN!!! I was looking forward to adding an HID. This was the closest one based on cost/power/weight. Stanley's SLB design is too heavy and short running with storage drain. I was going to pick up a Ryobi based on your beam shots. Now I'll have to keep searching...

Appreciate you taking time to share your experience with other CPFers.



deeuubee said:


> Well, I changed my mind about posting the beamshots of the P716 Ryobi HID because I can no longer recommend it to anyone...


----------



## deeuubee

The reply that I got from Ryobi is that there are no known problems that they know of or that have been reported except by me. (I'm kinda doubting that one.)

They say it's possible that I just got three bad ones. ( Yea, and I gotta bridge for sale here in NY cheap...any takers)

I was travelling, so the three bad lights were from three different Home Depots in three different cities. Lucky me just happened to buy the only bad P716's in each store.

Oh well, I saw a good price for some scratch an dent Epsilon EP-71's in the maketplace. I just might have to try those.


----------



## max52

What kind of batteries are you using DEEUUBEE? Lithium or Ni-cad


----------



## cdesigns

Damn you guys, everytime I enter to this forum, I end up buying buying all the new toys you put on here. 

and I think its a no brainer for me to buy this HID spotlight also, I already own the Stanley but I have 6 18v batteries and over 7 ryobi 18v tools.

Time to use the credit card again hehe.


----------



## HIDaddict

I got mine from Home Depot and tried it on 12 volts yes it does work on 12 volts! Ive been through 2 Wally World Stanlies one with the dimmer and one without both had bad ballasts! The sardine can ballast Stanley uses is crap because they pot it with this rubbery substance that actually traps heat.The Ryobi has a alumminum ballast case that dissipates heat well and is built of higher quallity.The Ryobi I have also has a softer startup witch is better for for all three Battery Bulb and Ballast!The Ryobi also doesn't seen to overdrive the bulb even at a coldstart or a hot restrike like the Stanley does.Thats a good thing! I will be posting pics soon.


----------



## deeuubee

OK...I broke down and bought another one. 

Forth one has to be a charm. 
I really want this to be reliable, because I have so many Ryobi One tools & batteries.

I have to admit...Home Depot has not given me any grief about swapping them out. 
I've swapped them out at different stores and bought the forth one at a different store also. Maybe I got a bad run of luck with the first three.

Anyone else besides me have a problem with it?

I'm using new P100 Ni-CD's. When the Lithiums become more realistically priced, I'll switch over.

So far I have used this new light for a week and have had no problems either continuous or intermitant use. 
If it makes it through the week I'll consider it OK.

I'll put up the Beamshots tomorrow. I have to load them on the host first.


----------



## cdesigns

Buying one today also, I like that the battery is not in top like the stanley, the stanley is to heavy on top.


----------



## Steve'O

BatteryCharger said:


> This is the only 18v lithium battery I can find on their website:
> http://www.homedepot.com/Ryobi/h_d1...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053
> 
> Ironically, they have a variety of garden tools for $99 that also come with a lithium battery and charger...


 
I just read the user review's from the above link... a lot of problems


----------



## deeuubee

OK, So far so good with the forth one. I just must have had that dark cloud over me for a while.

Here are the beamshots comparing the Ryobi 35W to my AE xenide 20W and 35W/28W generic Chinese HID.

If anybody's interested, I'll do longer shots.
















Fixed links - click beamshots to open full size 


 Ae Xenide 20W 

 Ryobi 35W



 Generic 28W Spot 

 Generic 28W Flood



 Generic 35W Spot 

 Generic 35W Flood


----------



## BillSJCA

smokelaw1 said:


> Wait a minute...pops in thebottom, is this part of the One+ system?
> I have a number of those tools ad batteries.....I think I "need" another!!!!


I just saw and on inpulse bought one, $49 
have chargers and several batteries already. sorry will do my best to review his but limited lights of this style.


----------



## BillSJCA

A great camping light I'd guess the tint is 6k, I like it close to my prius tint. might be fun to try a cooler bulb. beam isn't too tight migh need some focusing work. by far the bightest light I opwn now. was jonesing for a hid light. picked up a stanly halogen 6v spot, pretty nice light, but nowhere near this one. hope it holds up. suspect home depot will honor any issues. however if it proves too much trouble they can always drop it.


----------



## BillSJCA

HIDaddict said:


> I got mine from Home Depot and tried it on 12 volts yes it does work on 12 volts! Ive been through 2 Wally World Stanlies one with the dimmer and one without both had bad ballasts! The sardine can ballast Stanley uses is crap because they pot it with this rubbery substance that actually traps heat.The Ryobi has a alumminum ballast case that dissipates heat well and is built of higher quallity.The Ryobi I have also has a softer startup witch is better for for all three Battery Bulb and Ballast!The Ryobi also doesn't seen to overdrive the bulb even at a coldstart or a hot restrike like the Stanley does.Thats a good thing! I will be posting pics soon.


I've been playing with mine every night, no problems, however noticed one old battery has diminished capacity. might pick up a two pack of fresh batteries.


----------



## clarence222

Thought about getting one of these because I have the other tools already, however have read some bad remarks on it. Anyone else having problems


----------



## deeuubee

It is always possible that I got the only 3 bad ones out there at first.

I have been using the light daily for a week now trouble free, so I have to change it's status back to "keeper"...:thumbsup: 

The beam is plenty wide enough to light up a large area at a distance. 

I have been using it as an area light a night to finish up some after dark projects.

I have also been using it like a flashlight instead of a searchlight...meaning lots of on and off cycling. No restart problems at all.

It is very comfortable and balanced like using a drill. One of it's best features is that when the battery runs down, you just pop another one in.

Unlike the Stanley that has to be plugged in and recharged...leaving you without a light for a while.

Like I said, having a lot of Ryobi One stuff, I really wanted this to work out.

Unlike other HIDs I have tried or read about, this one is affordable, mainstream, parts or replacement readily available, and most of all, it is one of the cheapest HIDs around.

I'm hoping the lithium batteries go on sale for the holidays.


----------



## clarence222

I picked up one of these on my way home from work this afternoon. Although I'm no where near an expert, I was pleased with it. Good price well balanced and plenty of light


----------



## FroggyTaco

I just got one of these since I jumped on the one+ band wagon. Did anybody source a 4200K bulb?


----------



## TechPro

I used mine the other day to punch down a phone board..it was on for 6 hours straight, minus battery changes. It never showed any signs of getting too hot, or not wanting to re-strike. I was using 2 of the fullsize lithiums and the one on the charger was always ready before the one in use went out. The ONLY complaint I have is the 8000k lamp does a great job at washing out the colors of phone wire, I too would like to know if anyone could source a bulb between 3500-4300 kelvin.


----------



## rwkyle

I get lucky and here in the upstate of South Carolina TTI(Ryobi) owns and old NCR plant and they have a refurb sale about once a quarter. I picked up one of the P716 lights for $25 bucks and it is really bright! Other cool thing is They sale kits(Drill, two large lithium batteries, charger, flashlight) for $85. They did have new batteries for $56 each. I did read one post about new battery off the shelf from HD, yes that is $89 for the large lithium battery.


----------



## staticx57

Anyone use this flashlight still? I have had mine for over a year and all of the sudden for no good reason the light started strobing which with an HID light is no good. I am not sure what this usually signals so I am a little lost here. Anyone know anything that could help?


----------



## LuMentalKase

If you want to take one of these apart it's pretty simple. All you need is a #20 Tamperproof Torx bit. There's a few recessed holes that require a bit of some depth to reach but they're all the same size and all on one side. Price aside, I think it has a handful of merits above the Stanley. 

Most obviously is the size and quality of the ballast. The Stanley has it cheaply submerged in silicone with its numerous bunch of input wires. The Ryobi is a solid, clean design (plus it has variable voltages it'll work with, bulbs with standard lead disconnects, AND in the newer models it comes with a 4300k.) When I say "newer models" I'm just referring to slight variations in the design (I think you have to look for an extra Ryobi sticker on the back) and build-date where they've chosen to incorporate a 4300k.

There's no goofy dimmer switches or semi-functioning cluster of LED's at the top. With a swappable battery, you don't need downtime waiting for a built-in SLA to charge, and it even has a thermal cut-off attached to the reflector for safety (probably in case it gets left on face down.)

It'd be great to see these with a little additional engineering (with seals and O-rings) to make them weather/waterproof, a reliable secondary low-level light built-in (if only a forward facing LED), maybe a remaining charge indicator, and selectable intensity.


----------



## mm38

Does anyone know what the bulb type is in the light? I still have the older bulb. 

I did smoke the ballast on my first one a few months after purchase. I opened up the unit and could smell something burnt and saw some soot and discoloration on the ballast.


mm


----------



## peterharvey73

*Are Ryobi One+ 18V HID Lamps any good?*

I was wondering if anyone knows much about these Ryobi One+ CXN180G HID Xenon lights? It is rated at 35 Watts and outputs 2800 lumens. It claims to be 8x brighter than a halogen. How well does it throw and flood?

Also, the Ryobi CML180G Halogen Spotlight rated at [a higher] 55 Watts, but it only has a 6V halogen bulb. At a higher 55 Watts, what is it's lumen output, and how does the throw and flood compare to their HID Xenon light?

How do these lights compare with a more conventional Nitecore TM11 Triple XM-L with 2000 lumens, and 286 meters of throw to ANSI standards?









Ryobi CXN180G HID Xenon with 35 Watts and 2800 lumens.







Ryobi CML180G Halogen with 55 Watts and a 6V Halogen bulb.















I have a whole range of Ryobi products, so I find buying these HID/halogen lights potentially useful...


----------



## Phil Ament

*Re: Are Ryobi One+ 18V HID Lamps any good?*

Hi there peterharvey73,


I actually already own both of these lights. I am only a relative newbie, especially when it comes to HID lights (I have 2 other HID lights) and I also do not have any electrical light testing equipment or a good camera (for beamshots) but I can try and answer your questions as best as I can. First off is the Ryobi CML180G halogen light and it looked great when I first saw it in the shop so I bought one but it is not very bright at all. Most of my good quality 2 x CR123 flashlights kill it, so unfortunately there is just no way that I could recommend this light. The Ryobi CXN180G HID light is however a completely different story and even though I have only used it for a couple of brief times, I must say that I am EXTREMELY impressed with it. The whole light and especially the reflector looks very well made and the lamp/bulb is a 4300k H3 and appears to be extremely well centred. It is rated at 2800 lumens but I wouldn't be surprised if it actually even more than this. The beam is a well focussed fairly tight beam and it seems to throw a VERY long way with a nice hot spot. I have also spoken to the Ryobi technicians that actually designed the light and they have told me that when using the smaller BPL1815 1.4Ah "Compact Lithium" battery the run time should be at least 30-40 minutes and with the larger BPL1820 2.4Ah Lithium battery it should be around 60 minutes plus. 


About the only thing that I am not that impressed with is the fact that when you look at it from the front the return wire is in the 3 o'clock position which would mean the shadow will be at the 9 o'clock position however I do not recall noticing it very much the few times that I have used it. I would much rather the return wire be at the 6 o'clock position (shadow at 12 o'clock) but at this stage I am pretty sure that you will need to take apart the whole light to get at the bulb to rotate it. I was going to attempt this but the very high quality screws that hold it together (and there are many of them) are Tamperproof T20 Torx screws which I already have a screwdriver bit for, but due to the fact that the screws are so deeply recessed in to the body my short Tamperproof T20 Torx bit was not long enough to reach them. My local Jaycar store sells ones that should be long enough to reach (here) so I am going to purchase one shortly. I am not sure if all the lights come with the return wire like this or if they just come in a random position and I could not check some of the other lights in the store as all the Ryobi One+ boxes are all heavily glued together and there is no way to open them without completely destroying them which is something I didn't really want to do at the time as I didn't think that the store would really appreciate it. I also asked the designers the question about the return wire positioning although for some reason they could not give me a firm answer. 


The other good thing is that when the light is fitted with the BPL1815 Compact Lithium battery it weighs just about nothing and it is extremely comfortable to hold an not in the least bit tiring. Further to this and like you, I also own many other Ryobi One+ products and due to this fact I already own seven of the BPL1815 Compact Lithium batteries and I have since purchased one of their BCS618G 18v Dual Chemistry 6 Port Supercharger which I cannot recommend highly enough as I can now keep 6 batteries stored in there 24/7 and all are always fully charged and ready for use at any time. With the standard BCL1418 Mono Port charger you ARE NOT meant to leave the batteries on there once they are charged and we have actually had a couple of batteries completely ruined by leaving them on there for several days, which is something that we were initially told by Ryobi was ok to do. Thankfully Ryobi has replaced them under warranty but have told us that we MUST remove the batteries once they are charged and this is now clearly stated in the BCL1418 Mono Port charger instructions. The other good thing about the 6 Port Supercharger is that once the batteries that are stored in it are charged it completely stops any charging and it goes in to an Energy Star Qualifying energy saving "standby mode" which uses almost no power whatsoever and this mode is shown by a slowly pulsating blue light. The charger will also automatically come back on once every several days or alternatively if it senses that any of the batteries require topping up. It also has another feature which comes in handy if you are about to have a session of heavy battery usage and it is that the pulsating blue light is also a button and if you press it momentarily it will "wake up" the charger which will then go through and make sure that each individual battery is at peak charge. The only slightly down side is that it can only charge one battery at a time however if you are like me and have more than enough batteries this will not be an issue.


Just to sum it up I really love this light and just how well it is put together and performs, especially considering the price and I would HIGHLY recommend it to anyone that asked. I usually would of got to use this light much more but we recently had the police helicopter hovering very low over our and our neighbours houses for 50 minutes and shining its "Night Sun" searchlight and there were police everywhere and even though they would not tell us exactly what was happening I did manage to find out a little from one police sergeant who said to me and I quote "It is an emergency situation and all that I can say is that it is something to do with someone shining lights". Now this had absolutely nothing to do with me and I suspect that it may have been a peeping tom shining their lights in someones window or possibly even someone shining a laser at an aircraft but due to this very recent event I have been feeling a little paranoid about shining all my mega bright HID lights everywhere and accordingly I've had to keep a very low profile with my lights for the past few days.


Lastly even though I am a relative newbie and for the above reasons I haven't yet got to use my new Ryobi One+ HID light as much as I would have liked to, I really hope that this information has been both informative and of some assistance to you and if you do have any other questions whatsoever please don't hesitate to ask or even PM me. Due to the fact that I am in Australia and as I finish typing this it is now 2.40am (my wife is gonna kill me) and I better hit the sack now otherwise I would have gone outside with all my HID lights and done a few more tests/comparisons but I will try and do this over the next day or two (police helicopters excepted) and if I can I will post some extra info. I have only got your normal sort of run of the mill automatic camera (good quality Canon Ixus though) and I have never ever attempted to take any "beamshots" or anything like it but if there is something in particular that you would really like to see then just ask me and all I can do is try my best. Once again I hope that I have been of some assistance and I look forward to your response. 



Sincerely Yours
Phil Ament :wave:


----------



## AnAppleSnail

*Re: Are Ryobi One+ 18V HID Lamps any good?*

Most places have a generous return policy. Buy it, carefully unbox and try it out, then decide whether or not to keep it.

Edit: It's been pointed out to me that opening a Ryobi box will leave it in a condition akin to having gnawed through the cardboard. You wouldn't have an easily-returnable package if you tried this.


----------



## Phil Ament

*Re: Are Ryobi One+ 18V HID Lamps any good?*

Hi AnAppleSnail


Whilst what you say is true unfortunately all the Ryobi packaging is very heavily glued together and it is almost impossible to open them without destroying it to some degree. The few places that I went to were very hesitant to open them and I can understand why as when I purchased mine there is absolutely no way that I would have accepted a previously opened one because from past experiences I would have automatically assumed that it had either been already used, or had some part missing from inside the box or that it was a faulty one that had previously been returned by someone else and either way I would not have wanted to unnecessarily take that gamble. I would also be absolutely flabbergasted if someone actually bought one and then tried it out only to decide that it wasn't worth and to then return it. By the way where are you guys (or girls!) located because I was under the impression that they were only available in Australia and New Zealand. Also I would be very interested to know that if someone else does either get to look at one/some prior to purchasing or even actually buys one, what the return wire positioning is in other ones of this particular light and if anyone else has attempted to rotate the lamp/bulb successfully. Once again though I will state that I really love all aspects of this light, so much so that there is every likelihood that I may even go and buy a second one for myself.


Sincerely Yours
Phil Ament :wave:


P.S. The other one that I own, the Ryobi CML180G halogen light reminds me very much of one particular model of my many SureFire flashlights, the E1E. Very nice looking and well made light, total shame about the absolutely dismal output though! 
P.P.S. Written on my Apple 27" iMac i7





AnAppleSnail said:


> Most places have a generous return policy. Buy it, carefully unbox and try it out, then decide whether or not to keep it.


----------



## peterharvey73

*Re: Are Ryobi One+ 18V HID Lamps any good?*

Thanks for your speedy response Phil.
I have a Panasonic Torch below.
It has a xenon bulb, and it performs like an incandescent Maglite. 
The hotspot is yellow [super warm] and tiny, and the flood is super dim.
However, it throws the hotspot a long long way!
I purchased an $18 led 13.5mm bulb for the Panasonic 14.4V.
Now the hotspot is brighter and pure white, but still pretty useless since the hotspot is way way too small; much smaller than an XP-G emitter's hotspot.
Only having purchased this Panasonic torch and led bulb, do I now realise why LED flashlights must have aluminium bodies, and not plastic hosts.

Back to the Ryobi, thanks for letting me know that the halogen is a dud; you'ed saved me a lot of money - I don't want another dud like the Panasonic Xenon Torch.
If it is that bad, I'm not sure why it is rated at 55W, when the HID is rated at only 35W?

About the Ryobi HID Xenon, it sounds great with 2800 lumens.
About the 4300k tint; does it appear neutral, or warm like a traditional incandescent, or warm like a car's halogen, or warm like a car's xenon HID bulb?
You say the HID xenon has a tight hotspot and very good throw.
How big is the hotspot relative to a typical XP-G, XM-L, or triple XM-L emitter?
Is the spill very bright too? Like an XM-L or triple XM-L emitter?
Or is the spill pretty dim like a Maglite incandescent???
Overall, is this HID Xenon meant to be a flood light, or throw light, or a combination of both?

Also, isn't it confusing how there is a Xenon Incandescent bulb, and a Xenon HID bulb??
It's also confusing because xenon, argon, and krypton - are all "halogen" gases, aren't they?


----------



## Dougcov

*Re: Are Ryobi One+ 18V HID Lamps any good?*

I have the Ryobi One+ CXN180G HID Xenon light. It has plenty of power (throw and spill) and isn't too heavy. The only downside is having to buy the batteries. IF you already have the battery for something else, o for it. the light easily out throws my M3X and TK 41


----------



## peterharvey73

*Re: Are Ryobi One+ 18V HID Lamps any good?*



Dougcov said:


> I have the Ryobi One+ CXN180G HID Xenon light. It has plenty of power (throw and spill) and isn't too heavy. The only downside is having to buy the batteries. IF you already have the battery for something else, o for it. the light easily out throws my M3X and TK 41



Dougcov, I need the light for house work.
How well does the CXN flood?
Does it flood like a triple XM-L, or hopefully even better like a car headlamp, or the street lights, or lights in a tennis court, or football stadium???


----------



## Phil Ament

*Re: Are Ryobi One+ 18V HID Lamps any good?*

Hi again 


I have just found another thread (here) about this light where there are a lot of very informative posts including some beam shots and some photos of the inside of one that has been pulled apart and it all looks like very good quality. I also noticed that all the part numbers are very different in the US. One person also said that they are available at Home Depot but he also found them much cheaper at Harbour Freight (Quote: "I have found "Ryobi" tools at Harbor Freight for half of what Home Depot is asking for the same thing") although I haven't verified all of this yet. Make sure that you read right through to the end though as one person who had originally said that these lights were great and that he would highly recommend them but he then changed his mind because he seems to have had three faulty ones in a row. He then said he will not be trying a fourth but he couldn't help himself and did end up going to get another one which he has had absolutely no trouble with it and he now classifies it as, and I quote "a keeper :thumbsup:". 


I have also noted that there is some mention of quite a few people having problems with their Ryobi Lithium batteries. I too had a number of faulty ones that Ryobi replaced and I then started to suspect that it was actually the "single port" charger causing the problems so Ryobi ended up replacing that too although I still ended up having a problem or two, however ever since I have purchased the "6 Port Supercharger" several months ago I have had all 6 of my batteries stored in there non-stop and I have not had one problem at all. I am actually about to call one of my contacts who is in a very high position at Ryobi Australia just to try and get some more information about all of this and I will try and post any extra relevant news that I have. Once again I hope that this all helps.


Sincerely Yours
Phil Ament :wave:

P.S. I just added the thread link that I originally forgot to include. peterharvey73 I hope that this information is what you are looking for and I hope that it will assist you.


----------



## DIY Lumens

*Re: Are Ryobi One+ 18V HID Lamps any good?*



peterharvey73 said:


> If it is that bad, I'm not sure why it is rated at 55W, when the HID is rated at only 35W?



Because it is a halogen incandescent. HIDs are not incandescent; they use a high voltage arc and are much brighter watt for watt than any filament-type lamp.


----------



## Phil Ament

Hi everyone

I have only just discovered this thread about the Ryobi HID light. I have one of these as well as about 10 other Ryobi One+ items including garden and power tools as well as several of their different model lights (Halogen, LED, Fluorescent and HID) and I just wanted to let you know what I have experienced. I too have had troubles with several of my Ryobi One+ Lithium batteries which Ryobi has now replaced under warranty. What would happen was that when some of the batteries were put in to the single port charger they would originally charge but then when I came back to get them both the red and the green charger lights would be flashing which is the indication for a "defective" battery, and once this had happened several times the batteries would either go flat prematurely or no longer work at all. After having the batteries replaced under warranty exactly the same thing started to happen again so I began to suspect that it was actually the charger that was faulty and killing the batteries so I contacted Ryobi who then decided to replace my charger under warranty. Unfortunately the same thing started to happen again and when I contacted Ryobi about it they replaced the charger once again but they told me that I MUST remove the batteries from the charger once they were fully charged and that if I "stored" them on the charger that this problem would likely reoccur. They also pointed out (in a very nice way) that the "single port" charger's instructions clearly state that, and I quote "When batteries become fully charged, unplug the charger from the power supply and remove the battery pack" so after being given this information I never stored the batteries on the charger again.

Since then I have purchased one of the Ryobi One+ 18v Dual Chemistry 6 Port Supercharger (US Product Link, Australian Product Link) which listed in the "features" has the following statement and once again I quote "This is the first charger where it is recommended to leave your batteries on the charger without damaging the cells". Since I originally got this item a few months ago now I have had all 6 of my 1.4Ah Compact Lithium batteries stored on the charger 24 hours a day seven days a week and I have NOT experienced even one single problem. This particular charger has several wonderful features and it not only keeps all the batteries fully charged but it also "conditions" them to keep them all at maximum performance and this seems to have cured *ALL* my problems however I must add what I consider to be two very important pieces of information.

1) I *HIGHLY* recommend this charger if you want to maximise the life of your Ryobi One+ Lithium batteries but *PLEASE NOTE* that even though it has ports for 6 batteries it can only charge *ONE* battery at a time, however most times this is not usually a problem at all. 

2) With the many Ryobi One+ tools, batteries and chargers that I have now had for the past 10 months or so I am now of the firm belief that most if not all of my Lithium battery problems have been caused by the "single port" charger. I have now tried at least 7 different ones of this same model charger and I have eventually ended up experiencing the same problems each time. I also feel that this same "single port" charger has done some irreparable damage to several of my Ryobi One+ Compact Lithium batteries that I originally purchased right at the start, but all of my batteries that have only been charged by using the "6 Port Supercharger" have all been performing faultlessly without fail. I have some contacts pretty high up in Ryobi that I am going to touch base with regarding these problems and if I have any extra relevant information I will pass this on to you. 

Lastly I do really love my Ryobi HID light so much so that I may even go back just to purchase a second one for myself. About the only thing that I do not like is the fact that the "return wire" is located at the 3 o'clock position and I had planned to open the light up to rectify this and to turn the lamp/bulb around to the 6 o'clock position so that the return wire shadow will be at 12 o'clock, which to me would make it be in the least noticeable position (correct me if I am wrong). I have also noticed in this thread that the member "Jazz" has already pulled his apart and he has included some really excellent photos that will assist me as opposed to having to open mine up "blind" so to speak. I do have several questions though that I would really appreciate an answer to, and they are as follows:


1) For any one that either already owns one of these lights or has just had the chance to only look at one, could you please advise me as to the actual "return wire" positioning of their lights or any of the ones that they have only seen.

2) I am presuming that it is just a matter of revolving the lamp/bulb to the correct position but has anyone actually attempted this. I just wanted to know if it is actually possible to do this or if there are any tabs or anything that may actually prevent this from being done.

3) Can either "jazz" or anyone else that knows please tell me if I actually need to separate the two body halves to get to the lamp/bulb and if so how or what is the best way to remove the rubber bezel surround and if this is actually required to separate the body of the light.

4) Can anyone post any actual run times that they have experienced. I currently only have the 1.4Ah batteries but I would be interested to know what the run times are for both the smaller 1.4 Ah "Compact Lithium" batteries as well as for the larger 2.4Ah batteries.

5) I have had numerous people who are interested in buying one ask me a lot of technical questions about the performance of this light and also descriptions of the beam and what it compares like to other similar lights but being a relative "newbie" I could not really give them the proper answers that they required. Could someone with a little more knowledge/experience please post some descriptive information that I may be able to pass on to them as I (and they) would really appreciate it.

6) I wish that someone with a lot more technical knowledge than me would pull an old "dead" battery apart with the possible view of using part of the casing to make it in to a sort of a "plug-in" lead type arrangement for use with an external power supply, whether it be just a 12v cigarette lighter plug/adaptor or maybe something else. I am not even sure that this is possible but if it is then that would make this light even far far better, and if anyone can achieve this please let me know!


Anyway that is all for now and I really hope that any or all of this information has been of some assistance to somebody!



Sincerely Yours
Phil Ament :wave:


----------



## peterharvey73

*Re: Are Ryobi One+ 18V HID Lamps any good?*

Thanks everyone for your help; I'll look into buying this one...


----------



## Phil Ament

*Re: Are Ryobi One+ 18V HID Lamps any good?*



peterharvey73 said:


> Thanks everyone for your help; I'll look into buying this one...




I truly do believe that you will be extremely happy with this light, especially due to the fact that you already have the other Ryobi One+ stuff so you will only really be outlaying under US$50 just for the light. I have some other HID's that I have paid up to A$250 for and the Ryobi is not only much better made (just look at these pictures of inside the light) but it also kills them in the performance stakes. I hope that some of my information may have been of some assistance to you and I would really love to hear what you think once you actually have the light.


Sincerely Yours
Phil Ament :wave:


----------



## AnAppleSnail

*Re: Are Ryobi One+ 18V HID Lamps any good?*

HID flashlights have some slight UV exposure concerns. The bulb glass and front glass both remove a lot of UV, so:

If you spend a lot of time around this lamp, you may feel like you have sand in your eyes. This is the beginning of UV exposure (sort of like sunburn on your eyes). I have only experienced this while working with an HID 35W lamp pointed at me, and yours may filter better.

Also, these are darn bright. Don't fire it inside or else your wife may exile you. The concentrated light alone can melt carpet.


----------



## Echo63

My wife bought me a new cordless drill today - i managed to convince my wife to add the Xenon (HID) one+ system light in too

I got it all home charged the batterys - plugged one into the light and fired it up
Its a perfect partner to the maxabeam - a nice floody worklight that will still punch out a couple of hundred metres


----------



## Chrontius

The spill is _crushingly_ bright up close - I can practically flatten grass with the photon pressure; it's brighter than the hot spot of lesser lights.

The beam has a fairly broad corona that's effective at middle ranges - think of the longest line of sight you're likely to get in a suburban backyard, and it's plenty adequate for that. The hot spot has an effective range measured in blocks. I can trivially light up stop signs further than I can read them. 

I've never run the battery (I have one large lithium shared among four tools) dry, even with the circular saw. Do I believe the published 60 minute run times? Yes I do. The biggest problem I have is it's brighter than I'd like frequently, and I don't have a diffuser _nearly _big enough for that crazy rubber shock bezel.

Phil, facing directly into the business end, the return wire is at more or less exactly the 3:00 position.

I've yet to try taking mine down for service, and I'm a bit gun-shy about doing so for kicks while this is still under warranty. Deeuubee had problems, there was apparently a bad batch, and I don't want to get burned. At some point, I'll probably try mounting a 120v step-down transformer and rectifier inside a dead pack, but I have no idea when I'll wear out a pack. Perhaps I'll ask the local battery refurbisher if they have one.


----------



## tonnygarden

*Re: Are Ryobi One+ 18V HID Lamps any good?*

The Ryobi one+ 18V HID lamps have high intensity beam for nice lighting in dim area which can help for the drivers at the night time.


----------



## Echo63

*Re: Are Ryobi One+ 18V HID Lamps any good?*

I have a Ryobi Hid (xenon 35w)

I love it, it's a great light, especially around the house.
i recently installed a vice on my bench, and I just bounced it off the wall behind the bench (underneath the bench) and it lit up the bottom of the bench nicely so I could see what I was doing.
same with the i inside of the roofspace when I was putting boxes of junk up there.

As a work light it is great.

Once it's warmed up it will happily reach out across the lake near work, at least 200metres and floods a nice wide area (I was comparing it to a Maxabeam though, so I felt it was very floody, but that is in comparison to the Maxabeam's 1 degree needle of light reaching out all the way across the lake.)


The return wire shadow on both of mine has been on one side of the beam (I can't remember which side at the moment) its not a problem In use though.
my first one had an issue with the trigger lock, causing it to turn off, Bunnings happily replaced it.

All in all, I'm very happy with it, and I would buy it again.
I will try and get some beamshots next time I have a quiet night shift at work.

Fwiw - I have 2 of the compact lithium battery's, a drill, impact wrench, circular saw, chainsaw, jigsaw, multitool, palm sander and angle grinder along with the light.
i bought the light originally, and bought the drill (which I needed anyway, as my old cordless was on its last legs) to get the batteries to run it, and have continued collecting tools as I need them.
I am pretty happy with all of the one+ range that I have used


----------



## DutchR

*Re: Are Ryobi One+ 18V HID Lamps any good?*

I have one, but want to pencil the beam to as small as possible. I use it to hunt, and need the light to focus the light as far as possible, and to try and not have any washout around the light. I am a light n00b, so any help is appreciated. in the mean time i use it at work (mechanic) and its REALLY bright looking at stuff under a car lol


----------



## idleprocess

*Re: Are Ryobi One+ 18V HID Lamps any good?*

I've been looking to replace my expired B&W weedeater with one of the ONE+ cordless models and happened to notice the HID spotlight.

From what I'm reading elsewhere, there are no provisions for bulb replacement by the user and it seems prone to breakage (perhaps why the design was seemingly revised). I see in the other thread that someone opened one _(presumably with an "I void warranties" bit set)_, but I'm not seeing any information about replacement bulbs or the like.

Looks really interesting. Suspect I'll plunk down the money anyway since the weedeater needs replacing anyway and it would be nice to have cordless power tools that work...


----------



## DutchR

*Re: Are Ryobi One+ 18V HID Lamps any good?*

1 or 2 year warranty IIRC on these things.......


----------



## Norm

*Re: Are Ryobi One+ 18V HID Lamps any good?*

Two years.

Norm


----------



## NoFair

*Re: Are Ryobi One+ 18V HID Lamps any good?*

Anybody seen these in Europe (Norway)? 

Seems tempting since I have quite a bit of One+


----------



## BillSJCA

BillSJCA said:


> I just saw and on inpulse bought one, $49
> have chargers and several batteries already. sorry will do my best to review his but limited lights of this style.


still on my first one got the ;ion battery band charger charger came with the smaller lion battery. light is still going strong. only get sporadic use lion pack makes it a light weight package. 
would prefer a tighter beam. but light volume is good


----------



## DutchR

I still like it for its cheap price, and decent output.

but i just built a HID hand held spotlight that absolutely SMOKES the light output of the Ryobi. i mean 5-6 times the power 
so this is now a back up to the bat-light i just built lol


----------



## Patriot

*Re: Are Ryobi One+ 18V HID Lamps any good?*



DutchR said:


> I have one, but want to pencil the beam to as small as possible. I use it to hunt, and need the light to focus the light as far as possible, and to try and not have any washout around the light. I am a light n00b, so any help is appreciated.




They are pre-focused but you might be able to fine tune the hot spot by adding thin washers between the bulb base and the reflector. It will either have the effect of making the center brighter or causing a doughnut hole in the beam. Either way, it's not going to be a dramatic difference. You'll just have to eyeball it while shinning the at a wall if you don't have a light meter.


----------



## Norm

*Re: Are Ryobi One+ 18V HID Lamps any good?*

I really like mine, one big improvement would be a higher quality reflector, it's a shame when everything else about the light seems to be reasonable quality, that they didn't see fit to spend a bit more on the reflector.

Norm


----------



## Kremer

*Re: Are Ryobi One+ 18V HID Lamps any good?*

Can anyone recommend a replacement 4200k bulb for these yet?


----------



## Lips

*Re: Are Ryobi One+ 18V HID Lamps any good?*



Kremer said:


> Can anyone recommend a replacement 4200k bulb for these yet?



Not sure what it is H3 ? Ebay...




Home Depot has the new P108 battery with fuel gauge (10 x 18650, P122) on sale for *2* for *1* $99 while supplies last... Very good battery (some early ones were recalled).


$49.50 each for 10 high-amp draw 18650's. These should be able to handle a more powerful ballast easily.


----------



## hstansel

I bought a P-716 for night hunting and quickly discovered the light was so bright it scared the game off. The light beam was also way too wide. I can live with the wide beam but not the bright white light. Has anyone know of a green or red filter that will fit this light?


----------



## idleprocess

hstansel said:


> I bought a P-716 for night hunting and quickly discovered the light was so bright it scared the game off. The light beam was also way too wide. I can live with the wide beam but not the bright white light. Has anyone know of a green or red filter that will fit this light?


If you find one, you might want said filter to be made from glass - there's no small amount of heat being put out by this thing.


----------



## Chrontius

hstansel said:


> I bought a P-716 for night hunting and quickly discovered the light was so bright it scared the game off. The light beam was also way too wide. I can live with the wide beam but not the bright white light. Has anyone know of a green or red filter that will fit this light?



Pardon the necromancy, but I just found this two days ago: http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:75963

You could put your filter gel (or glass) in there without much problem. Gels made for theatre lights should be able to handle the heat flux; they were formulated for many hundred watts of incandescent light, were they not?

PS, mine's still going strong, though I probably don't have that many hours on it. 

My garage looks a little like a Ryobi catalog, now; they're up to what - four or five generations of electrically and mechanically compatible batteries now? Black & Decker disavowed my old drill _years_ ago, at this point, and have come out with three incompatible battery systems since I bought this light. #NoRegrets

These days, I also recommend their hybrid LED worklight, too - there are plenty of brighter lights, but a 20 watt COB LED with a 72 watt hour battery makes for an awfully practical package, when it comes to fixing something where the sun don't shine. And if 3.6 hours isn't enough, you can always just hook up an extension cord. My only regret is that I don't yet own two of them.


----------



## FroggyTaco

Very cool.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ms1496

Just picked one up last week and noticed they updated it with a 4300K bulb... Color temp is just right if you were wanting one with a more neutral tint.


----------



## staticx57

I wonder if there is any way to tell the difference between the older cold white and the better 4300k models.


----------



## ms1496

The one that I purchased has a brown ceramic return wire cover, the previous model had a blue one. If you find it with a brown one you should have the latest model. For the money its a hell of a deal.


----------



## staticx57

Interesting, my old one has the blue wire. Now I need to convince myself I need a second one :shakehead


----------

